# crate ware



## psmason73 (Jan 10, 2011)

how can you get rid of crate ware on straight side cokes?ware that tumbling wont remove?dont trust myself with the dremel tool yet.i have heard sandpaper.anyone tried that with good results? if so how?


----------



## LC (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't know if you took some super fine sand paper and sanded it as smooth as you can get it first and then tumbled it whether it would do the job or not .


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't think it would be worth it, in general, to try removing the case-wear. Often underneath the worn areas are conchoidal fish-eye dings or fleabites which extend relatively deep into the glass, so even of the surface wear was removed those dings would still be visible, or even more visible than before. 

 Perhaps you could try dabbing some deep-penetrating epoxy like HXTAL on the areas you would like to work on. That alone might clear up the case-wear enough to make the bottles more attractive. If not, it may fill the chonchoidal dings and make them less visible after the wear is removed.



> Freshly mixed HXTAL has a very thin viscosity. If it is too thin, let it  stand (covered) and it will thicken over a period of several hours. The  bond strength of thick or thin HXTAL is the same but various gluing  applications may require varied viscosities of the HXTAL. Thin HXTAL  will penetrate cracks for some repair applications, making them  virtually disappear from view. The best results are obtained when the  glass is warmed to about 120Â°F (a hair dryer or some other heat  source is reasonable if the object is not heated too much or too  quickly). Then apply a drop of the freshly mixed HXTAL onto the crack.  If the crack absorbs sufficient glue the crack will virtually disappear  and the remaining HXTAL should be wiped off the surface only with a  clean clothe or paper towel. Donâ€™t forget that the glue in the crack  will still take a long time to cure so just let it sit for a week before  continuing any other work on that piece.


 
 From http://www.hisglassworks.com/faq/idx.php/19/050/article/


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh Oh, here we go. The big conversation to clean or not to clean.
 Regardless of that question ask yourself how much of the bottle will be lost after sanding, grinding and tumbling. It may be more than it seams. That's just a thought for food.[]


----------



## Wangan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ah just dip it in clear coat.[]


----------



## LC (Jan 13, 2011)

I sprayed a hutch soad once with clear laquer, it worked out pretty good . Wish I had never done it now though , will have a heck of a time getting the blasted paint back off should I decide to do so .


----------



## Wangan (Jan 13, 2011)

O.K. then rub it down with oil like a babe at the beach.[]


----------



## LC (Jan 13, 2011)

Here is the hutch soda I sprayed that I made mention of . It was not extremely stained , but you could not see through it . It looks pretty good in my opinion , but again , if I had it to do over , I probably would not do it . And now that I think about it , this has nothing to do with case wear , so I do not know if it would have the same effect on case wear or not . Sorry for the wasted post .


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> Sorry for the wasted post .


 
 Certainly not a wasted post! I bet it would work pretty darn well on case wear as far as it goes. Oil would work temporarily but would have to be reapplied (less of an issue when it is on a babe at the beach versus a bottle [])

 That is a good looking hutch BTW, did you dig it?


----------



## dvess (Jan 15, 2011)

I have used the glass cook top cleaner/polish and also the white magic eraser sponge works great on digging marks.


----------



## suzanne (Jan 17, 2011)

LC must have bought my book in spite of all the bad things he got on line and said about me. [] There's a paragraph in it that says if your bottle inside is so bad you can't do anything with it, which is pretty rare actually, you can buy a bottle of clear nail polish at the dollar store, dump half of it in there, swish it around, and pour the rest out (but not sell it without telling the buyer) [] I take it, LC, that you have now come to the conclusion that this is [][][] legitimate advice on bottle cleaning.


----------



## suzanne (Jan 17, 2011)

Plumbata, on the other hand, knows what he's talking about.  The case wear you can actually see is just the tip of the ice burg.  The glass underneath is weakened and grinding or sanding will rip pits and gouges out of  it until you go very deep.  Then  you can end up with odd looking grooves.  Sanding it with very fine sandpaper will not make any difference at all.  If you don't want to invest the time and money it takes to learn how to fix bottles your best bet is just to ignore the case wear.


----------

